# Cost of Drugs for Medicated FET



## ~squiggle~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I have just completed my first ICSI and got a BFN.  We have 2 frozen embryos from that cycle and are hoping to have a FET in the new year.  I am trying to find out how much the drugs will cost for a medicated cycle.  If anyone can advise or point me in the right direction I would be grateful.

Amanda x


----------



## missmunro (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Amanda

Here is the sticky thread on drugs:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.0

You will need to do some ringing around - different providers are cheaper for different drugs, and prices have changed over time. But you will get a much better deal than going with your clinic.

Good luck.


----------



## aghelante (Apr 9, 2009)

hi Amanda,
I think that progynova and utrogestan are very cheap. 
Progynova 2mg. (56 tablets) is about 15€ and utrogestan 100mg. (90 capsules)is about 40€. They are cheaper than Puregon, Gonal f, etc.
Take care
Julia


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi,

I went with Central Homecare and it was about £150 first time and £200 this time but I am having clexane and gestone both of which are expensive (on higher dose clexane this time) if you were having progesterone pessaries I think it would be a lot cheaper. 

I really recommend Central Homecare- they've been excellent. 

Kate


----------



## ~squiggle~ (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you ladies, that's great.  I was lucky enough to get the drugs for the ICSI on the NHS so didn't have a clue!

Amanda x


----------

